# Kit-less Pen Advice?



## DrewW (Mar 19, 2020)

Hello--
I have been seeing some amazing kit-less pens on IAP.  I am thinking about trying my hand at it.  Can anyone provide me some advice on what spacial tools, etc I will need beyond the basic pen turning set-up, as well as a good supplier?

Thank you.

Drew


----------



## RobS (Mar 19, 2020)

Please see link, download and read:  https://www.penturners.org/resources/kitless-fountain-pen.148/

additionally I would recommend reading this book
The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens Paperback – February 1, 2012 by Richard Kleinhenz





						The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens: Kleinhenz, Richard: 9780941936613: Amazon.com: Books
					

The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens [Kleinhenz, Richard] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Pen Turner's Bible: The Art of Creating Custom Pens



					www.amazon.com
				




At a minimum please read the pdf from the forum.
Here is a quick source in the US for the nib taps: https://www.turnerswarehouse.com/collections/custom-bespoke-pen-supplies
UK source, I have ordered from: https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/bushes-drills-bits-thread-taps-dies

You will also want a die holder:
option 1) https://nichetoolsonline.com/shop?olsPage=products/tlstap-2mt-kit  make sure you buy the large die & tap holder in addition.

option 2) https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2314&category=
but you will also need to order another holder from Rick H for the big dies, 1 1/2" die holder adapter that fits in the LMS 1" die holder: https://www.penturners.org/threads/custom-made-penturning-tools-accessories.92501/

tap holders, the starrett tap holder has the counter sink in the tail to use with a tap guide https://www.amazon.com/Brown-Sharpe-599-792-30-Adjustable-Tensioned/dp/B005317ZMC/ref=sr_1_10_sspa?crid=10ZHKIOJXNB0E&dchild=1&keywords=starrett+tap+holder&qid=1584635834&sprefix=sterret+tap+holder,aps,191&sr=8-10-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWVc4WkRLT09UMUY1JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTAzNzU5M01OSkFGRFpIRlpWRyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDIxODc1Slc1TThIT1hOODZTJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==
which I prefer for tapping.  I have bought cheaper taps, and have regretted it.

If on a wood lathe you will want a collet chuck: http://www.bealltool.com/products/turning/colletchuck.php
plus the er32 collets to go with it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 19, 2020)

That ought to keep you busy for awhile!  Have fun!


----------



## jalbert (Mar 19, 2020)

So you want to make a kitless fountain pen
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## magpens (Mar 19, 2020)

Probably, you are thinking of doing a kitless rollerball or a kitless fountain pen, altho' it could be a kitless ballpoint ... perhaps simpler in some ways.

Basic tools for RB or FP will include at least two tap and die sets ... one set for the cap-to-body threads ... one set for the section-to-body threads.

These tap and die sets are rather specialized ... not the sort of tools you can pick up at your local tool store.

Count on spending about $120 or more for these. . For a kitless ballpoint, only one set of tap/die, and local tool store might be able to help you.

It just so happens that there is a group of people on IAP who are now in the process of buying a variety of tap and die sets for making kitless pens.

Check out the "Group Buy" forums. . You could inquire from the IAP member who is coordinating this particular event (which is not a regular occurrence on IAP ... occurs about once every 1 to 2 years), or from the person who does the overseeing of all Group Buys ... I think his username is "Monty".

General advice ... get  yourself thoroughly familiar with the process and decide what type and style of pen you want to make before buying anything. . If you don't do that, you could buy stuff that you won't need. . You have already seen some kitless pens that you like, so go over those very carefully ... pick one that you want to copy and talk to the person who made it about the tools they used.


----------



## budnder (Mar 19, 2020)

Similar recent thread:

https://www.penturners.org/threads/kitless-pen-tools.163317/


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 19, 2020)

Nice information, maybe this should be pinned somewhere and added to. Great reference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## DrewW (Mar 20, 2020)

Wow.  Thanks to all.  I have a little bit of reading ahead of me.


----------

